# Virus fährt PC in Ruhezustand!



## sepp05 (30. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
mein Vater hat sich einen Virus eingefangen, der den PC plötzlich in den Ruhezustand versetzt! Er fährt normal hoch, nach der Anmeldung lädt er die Autostartprogramme und rödelt vor sich hin... und nach ner Minute fährt er in den Ruhezustand!
Das ganze ist auf WinXP! Habt ihr davon schonmal gehört? Ist das ein neuer Virus/Wurm/was auch immer, der im Moment herum geht? Habt ihr Ideen zur Bekämpfung?

Danke im voraus

Sepp05


----------



## chmee (1. Oktober 2008)

Bin der Meinung, der ist alt. Das müsste doch der Lovsan/Blaster sein.

Während der 60 Sekunden Folgendes in der Eingabeaufforderung eingeben:
*shutdown -a*

Dann hier weiterlesen :
http://www.uni-koeln.de/rrzk/sicherheit/viren/blaster-a.html

mfg chmee


----------

